# Senior Entwickler / Software Architect mit DevOps.



## RobertVox1977 (10. Jul 2017)

Hallo,

ich programiere seit 15 Jahren in Java Enterprise. Ich möchte jetzt etwas anders ausprobieren, was mich seit langem interessiert. Nämlich DevOps.

Hat jemand von euch in seiner Firma darauf gestoßen, dass ein Senior Entwickler oder Software Architekt sich mit Continuous Integration, Continuous Delivery oder Continuous Deployment auch befasst?


----------

